# Practice paid off!!!



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

We had our first show of the season the beginning of the month and had a nice successful outing. 4 all-breed shows, 1 specialty, and our Futurity/Maturity. We had a group of people with us (all with GSDs, oh and 1 cattle dog) and we all came away with some success.

Friday - Seelie (GSD) was RWD. Yando (GSD) earned his CGN and 2nd leg on his CD, Nala (GSD) earned her CGN and Betty (Cattle Dog) earned her CGN.

Saturday - Seelie was WD. Nala was WB/BOW. Momo (GSD) was BOB/Group 3rd. Yando was RWD and finished his CD with a high in class.

Sunday - at the specialty Stamp (GSD) was first in her class. Seelie was WD, Yando was RWD, Nala was RWB. Momo was Select Dog. Yando showed with his owner's daughter in juniors obedience and they came first in class. Nala showed with her owner's daughter in juniors conformation and they came in third in their class. Futurity/Maturity: Hedley (a Codie daughter, GSD) was Reserve Futurity Female. Stamp was 3rd place Maturity Female, Bug was Reserve Maturity Female and Seelie was Best Opposite in Maturity!

Monday - Stamp was WB (for her first points)!

Pictures: Seelie (BOM/BOF Chilco's The Fuzz of Sunflower Ch pt'd)








naca edmonton june 2015 friday-685

Bug (RMF/RFF Chilco's Ladybug of Sunflower)









Yando
naca edmonton june 2015 friday-692

Nala
naca edmonton june 2015 friday-715

Stamp
naca edmonton june 2015 friday-731

Momo 
naca edmonton june 2015 friday-773

krisk


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow... You were busy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------

